
Show HN: I built tick-by-tick crypto market data replay API - tardis_thad
https://tardis.dev
======
tardis_thad
Hi, founder of [https://tardis.dev](https://tardis.dev) here. Happy to answer
any questions you have.

~~~
HugThem
Have you built an API based business before?

~~~
tardis_thad
No, it's my first one, perhaps it's obvious by looking at some aspects of the
API and site, but did my best I could given my 'limitations'. Would love to
hear some feedback on it.

------
codeddesign
“Per data day”. Is this pricing per single date?

~~~
tardis_thad
Yes, pricing is per single date, initial version was 'per month' but that was
too restrictive IMHO. With per day pricing one can order exact historical data
that is necessary for the task and nothing more also mental calculation from
day to month/year is rather quick.

